# Critical Care rejection for 99292



## Mindy Davis (Aug 7, 2010)

We are getting some rejection when we multiple 99292 on our bill. Our 99291 and our 1st 99292 listed gets paid. But any addtl 99292 is denied. Should we be putting a modifier -51 on the second 99292 or should we only list 1 99292 and add the extra in the units box??

Thanks 

Mindy Reagan CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 8, 2010)

99292 is a time service and should be billed with units.  Timed services or drugs should be billed with units but surgical services should not be billed with units.


----------



## linwill3 (Aug 8, 2010)

I bill Critical Care and I bill the addl 99292 with units as stated above.  My billing comes on a bill sheet and when my physicians bill for more than 3 hrs of critical care, I check their documentation to make sure they documented their time.  Most insurance companies will want notes when billing for a lot of time.


----------



## Austgen (Aug 12, 2010)

it should be billed 99291, 99292 X 2


----------

